# I've been cutting on a 1,200 calorie deficit



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

and it has been the best and fastest cut I've ever done, why do people say you should eat just 500 below maintenance and can only lose 1 lb a week without sacrificing muscle? I've been cutting at a deficit of 1200 calories and I've lost 20 lbs of fat so far and lost zero muscle in fact my lifts have been going up

why would I waste my time losing just 1 lb a week when I can lose 3 lbs and get my cut done in a third of the time, imo as long as you're lifting heavy and getting plenty of protein then it doesn't matter if your deficit is above 1000 cals

what do you think


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

You natty mate or on supps? Any cardio included in this cut or you just running a strict 1200cal?


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Bert Stare said:


> and it has been the best and fastest cut I've ever done, why do people say you should eat just 500 below maintenance and can only lose 1 lb a week without sacrificing muscle? I've been cutting at a deficit of 1200 calories and I've lost 20 lbs of fat so far and lost zero muscle in fact my lifts have been going up
> 
> why would I waste my time losing just 1 lb a week when I can lose 3 lbs and get my cut done in a third of the time, imo as long as you're lifting heavy and getting plenty of protein then it doesn't matter if your deficit is above 1000 cals
> 
> what do you think


Awesome pics. Great size. Look thick. Solid. Tight. Keep us all posted on your continued progress with any new progress pics or vid clips. Show us what you got man. Wanna see how freakn' huge, solid, thick and tight you can get. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

rudd said:


> You natty mate or on supps? Any cardio included in this cut or you just running a strict 1200cal?


natty

completely natty, I lift 4 days a week and do cardio like 6 days a week on top of it of just a straight 3.2 mile run (outside)

I figured out that I'm at a 1,200 calorie deficit with the workout and cardio taken into account


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Whats your stats mate if your dont mind me asking? Current bf too?


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

5'6''

started @ 84 kg, now @ 73 kg

bf I have no clue, probably like 12% if I had to guess


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

No one says you can only eat 500 cals under maintanance mate, its just a good starting point .. if its working for you mate thats great , but when your weight loss stalls (and it will) what are you going to do then mate ?? you cant cut more calories out , so you will have to do more cardio ..

the basics of losing the 1 lb per week is that its steady weight loss and if you find you can lose that every week on say 2500 cals per day then whats the point in dropping to 2000 cals per day and missing out on another bit of food ???

like i say mate im glad its working for you , but i would rather weight loss be steady and not feel like im denying myself than lose 3 pound a week and be virtually eating nothing ..

What is your diet each day mate if you dont mind me asking whats it look like food wise..


----------



## rudd (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool, do u weigh your foods mate or rely off internet sources?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Bert Stare said:


> and it has been the best and fastest cut I've ever done, why do people say you should eat just 500 below maintenance and can only lose 1 lb a week without sacrificing muscle? I've been cutting at a deficit of 1200 calories and I've lost 20 lbs of fat so far and lost zero muscle in fact my lifts have been going up
> 
> why would I waste my time losing just 1 lb a week when I can lose 3 lbs and get my cut done in a third of the time, imo as long as you're lifting heavy and getting plenty of protein then it doesn't matter if your deficit is above 1000 cals
> 
> what do you think


I agree with you mate don't fcuk about with 1lb a week hit it where it hurts.

Well done on your loss.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Bert Stare said:


> natty
> 
> completely natty, I lift 4 days a week and do cardio like 6 days a week on top of it of just a straight 3.2 mile run (outside)
> 
> I figured out that I'm at a 1,200 calorie deficit with the workout and cardio taken into account


You said,"I figured out that I'm at a 1,200 calorie deficit with the workout and cardio taken into account " Thats not the same as being in a 1200 calorifc deficit.Its also a fallacy that you can "work out" how many calories your using.All you can do is estimate, and adjust intake.You have increased activity, to burn calories, not limited your caloric intake.

This may prove effective in the short term, however youll likely hit the wall far quicker as Flinty said.Then what, run a marathon every day?

Slow and steady is generally more effective long term, also it preserves mucscle.A 20lb "loss" is great , how can we be sure its all fat?


----------

